# Help using Stone Cut Pro software with Silhouette Cameo



## LisaQueds (Aug 29, 2014)

I am a newbie and have the Silhouette Cameo and just loaded the Stone Cut Pro software. I am trying to cut rhinestone template with sticky flock and can't figure out the cut settings on the Cameo. The sticky flock feeds into the cutter but is not cutting the material. Does anyone else use the Stone Cut Pro software from Digital Art Solutions with their Cameo that could walk me thru this. Thanks in advance!

Lisa


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Does stone cut pro have drivers for the Cameo? Also you would have export from stone cut pro in a format that cameo supports. Suggest you send email to DAS to be sure


----------

